# Thinking about joining the HSCG...



## Ellacho (Jan 18, 2014)

I have been wanting to go to the HSCG conference for the last five years. It would be so much fun to be around with fellow soapers :razz: for three days. This year, I am seriously thinking about going to AZ.

I want to join it and be a member as an Associate Handcrafter. I am also interested in taking an exam to be a certified soapmaker(CP).  

At the same time, I am bit hesitant to go :? because of the fee/travel cost, plus the annual due($80).

Are you a member of the HSCG? If so, what are pros & cons?

Have you taken the exam? What was the level of difficulty? 

I have over 20 soap books at home. I have been making soaps for seven years and I am pretty confident about the basic of making CP soaps.

Your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 18, 2014)

I've never been, but I think that going would be a great experience.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 18, 2014)

I joined them recently, mainly for the insurance.  There are also discounts offered to members, such as a discount on the Soapmaker software, waiver of the small-order fee at Lebermuth, I don't know what else.

I haven't really thought about going to the convention, but the certified soapmaker thing sounds cool (I guess I should go look at the site more closely, I had not noticed that!)


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 18, 2014)

soap_rat said:


> I joined them recently, mainly for the insurance.  There are also discounts offered to members, such as a discount on the Soapmaker software, waiver of the small-order fee at Lebermuth, I don't know what else.
> 
> I haven't really thought about going to the convention, but the certified soapmaker thing sounds cool (I guess I should go look at the site more closely, I had not noticed that!)



Hi Soaprat, 
You can be certified in  : CP, HP & MP. I want to certified in CP. Eventually, I want to teach a class on soap making - down the road. I guess I can still teach a class without the certification, but I would not be comfortable....


----------



## ewenique (Jan 19, 2014)

I recently joined the Guild and will be attending the conference in Tucson.  I am very excited!  I grew up in Tucson, so that was part of the appeal.  At this point, I'm not interested in pursuing certification, but perhaps in the future I might.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 19, 2014)

The upcoming AZ conference looks tempting but expensive!  Unfortunately, I have a work conflict so it can't happen this year.

Regarding the soapmaker certification, I don't think it matters much.  I don't think that customers care about that sort of thing.  However, if you want to do it for education reasons, it could be worthwhile.


----------



## DragonflyDreams (Feb 2, 2014)

I too recently joined the Guild and will be going to the conference....So excited!!!  It is a chunk of change, but I can only imagine all I will learn!!!


----------



## soap1daze (May 8, 2014)

As a member of the Guild I can say that you will meet some amazing soap people at the Conference!  Hope to meet you there and say Hi!  The classes are very thorough and this year there won't be paper handouts just a thumb drive with all the information.  Hope you enjoy the conference!
Pam


----------



## Ellacho (May 9, 2014)

soap1daze said:


> As a member of the Guild I can say that you will meet some amazing soap people at the Conference!  Hope to meet you there and say Hi!  The classes are very thorough and this year there won't be paper handouts just a thumb drive with all the information.  Hope you enjoy the conference!
> Pam



I won't be going this year due to my job :cry: . Hope you have a great time and let us know all about it.  Christy


----------



## grayceworks (May 16, 2014)

Well, I got started as an associate member today. And will continue saving towards the professional membership so that maybe before the end of the year I can upgrade.


----------



## Ellacho (May 16, 2014)

grayceworks said:


> Well, I got started as an associate member today. And will continue saving towards the professional membership so that maybe before the end of the year I can upgrade.



Oh that's good! Are you selling your soaps? If so,I think it's worth it to be a member. Since I don't sell my soaps(at least for now), I am always hesitant to join the HSCG due to its membership fee.


----------



## grayceworks (May 16, 2014)

Well, I currently only give them away to family, friends, co-workers. A couple seem insistent on trying to donate to the cause of more soapmaking though lol! But I do sell some of my other bath and body stuff, also mainly to people I know, and am planning on adding the soaps to the lineup by this time next year, so I'm getting the ball rolling towards getting all my stuff in order to actually try and make a real business of it. I figure for $80 the associate membership will at least give me some resources, and a better preview of what they have available,  then when I do upgrade, I can get the insurance and stuff.


----------



## bassdokes (Oct 22, 2014)

I have had the same questions as the original post.  I wanted to revive this thread. 

Anyone able to offer feedback on the content of the conferences.  

As always, thanks for everyone's input and feedback. This forum has been great.


----------



## dwsterling (Oct 22, 2014)

I plan on going this time and I hope i do not get addicted to attending since it is a huge chunk of change.  Booked everything so far.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 23, 2014)

I attended this year's conference in Tucson, and it was a worthwhile experience. There were some really great speakers, a few not so interesting, and it was neat seeing some of the "big names" in the soap making world. The food was delicious and I enjoyed chatting with different people during the meals. There were fun activities in the evenings, too. The goodie bag was awesome, so be sure to have extra room in your luggage to haul it all home. I'm not going to Indianapolis in 2015, but the conference will be in Tampa in 2016, which is fairly close to where I live, so I plan to attend.


----------



## bassdokes (Oct 25, 2014)

I think I would like to go. 
This past year I have been working on becoming book smart in soap making.  Wondering if the conference would help me take it to the next level.


----------



## reinbeau (Oct 25, 2014)

I just joined, specifically to get certified.  I am giving soaping demonstrations at local garden clubs, I'd like to expand that into soapmaking classes, and don't feel comfortable doing that without some 'authority' behind me.  As a comprehensively certified Pilates instructor I do think having to go through a disciplined process is a good thing as you move through a profession


----------



## rainwater (Oct 29, 2014)

Tampa 2016. Woo hoo. I was debating going to the one in Indy but didn't want to go alone. But Tampa is close so YAY for that I will be there.


----------



## dwsterling (Oct 29, 2014)

Do it! I need a roommate match service or something.  The hotel is sell an organ expensive.


----------



## rainwater (Nov 12, 2014)

dwsterling said:


> Do it! I need a roommate match service or something.  The hotel is sell an organ expensive.


Holy cow...just looked at the price... I would pay that for a vacation, but for a conference...YIKES... Roommate would help a lot.


----------



## dwsterling (Nov 12, 2014)

I reserved a spot because they seem to go fast but the best rate for the conference worked out to 700 and change with taxes which of course we're rocking like this is Hawaii or something!  This is the 3rd time I am trying to attend and get costed out or sold out!


----------

